# FS: Female Rose Queen



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello fishkeepers, I am currently trying to sell my 7 inch grade A fertile female Rosé Queen cichlid. She has laid eggs once now but their wasn't any male to fertilize them. Although it seems she is preparing to lay eggs again. I have her posted on Craigslist for $80 but you guys can get her for $70. video 



 I will trade/partial trade for a freshwater barracuda or another predatory that will max out around 10 inches. You can contact me at (604) 832-7107 or PM me.
Thanks, Brezlin.
**attention** it is $50 if you get her this week


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

YouTube this is a video of her...


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Text me for pictures or video... I will consider any trade offer


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Bumping it up


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I wish she was smaller Brez, I'd love to try and breed with a SB texas.... Free bump bud!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

How big is the short body texas?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

The males are 3".


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh ya... That probably wouldn't work out


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

brezilian said:


> Oh ya... That probably wouldn't work out


Yeah. No doubt. Goodluck man.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, bumping all the way to the tippy top of your list!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

The back of the bus goes bump, bump, bump, bumpity, bump


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

bumpin it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

come on guys $50 isnt that much for a great fish.
bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Female Rose Queen and future tank plans - YouTube
update video
bump it up


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow !
What's An Amazing Rose Queen Cichlid ! 
Good Luck For The Sales !


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Jacky


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

closed thread


----------

